# Just wondering... (everyone's location?)



## Lillysmytort (Mar 13, 2014)

Where is everyone from?

Near Burlington, VT here


----------



## txturtledude (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Just wondering...*



Lillysmytort said:


> Where is everyone from?
> 
> Near Burlington, VT here



DFW Area in Texas.

I am a new Sulcata owner as of yesterday. The tort ate for the 1st time this evening. It was very skittish and hiding the past 24 hours. It would come out of its hide to walk around on multiple occasions, but if it saw a human it would scurry back into the hide box. It is beginning to let it's guard down and I can now work around it tidying up it's enclosure.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Just wondering...*

I'm from Los Angeles, California.


----------



## katrvt (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Just wondering...*

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.


----------



## smudger67 (Mar 14, 2014)

*RE: Just wondering...*

Plymouth. UK


----------



## Kele7710 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Just wondering...*

Dorset UK


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 14, 2014)

*RE: Just wondering...*

San Jose, California.


----------



## macky9326 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Just wondering...*

Scotland, UK


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 14, 2014)

*Just wondering...*

Manchester, UK!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2014)

*RE: Just wondering...*

Clovis, California


----------



## richosullivan (Mar 14, 2014)

Orlando, FL


----------



## Saleama (Mar 14, 2014)

Irving Texas. Welcome!


----------



## RuthJanice (Mar 14, 2014)

Temecula, CA.


----------



## leigti (Mar 14, 2014)

Walla Walla Washington


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 14, 2014)

Phoenix AZ


----------



## mestacey (Mar 14, 2014)

El Cajon, CA


----------



## Skymall007 (Mar 14, 2014)

Portland Oregon but my dream to to someday be able to answer this post with New Hampshire lolz


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 14, 2014)

Phx, AZ


----------



## tylrhadn111 (Mar 14, 2014)

Metro Detroit, MI


----------



## Mini (Mar 14, 2014)

Friendswood, TEXAS


----------



## TMK1971 (Mar 14, 2014)

Westminster, CA...near Huntington Beach, Ca (most people know of HB, but not Westminster)


----------



## theresal (Mar 14, 2014)

Terrytown, LA 
across the Mississippi River from New Orleans


----------



## dds7155 (Mar 14, 2014)

Memphis


----------



## Maverick (Mar 14, 2014)

North East Ohio


----------



## Tinkerbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Milton Keynes UK.


----------



## mollydee (Mar 14, 2014)

Delaware


----------



## laramill (Mar 14, 2014)

Just north of Wausau Wisconsin (but originally from SE Wisconsin)


----------



## turtletortoisefarmer (Mar 14, 2014)

I am from south west ky boy I would give anything to live in a warmer state.


----------



## Volksvegan (Mar 14, 2014)

Southern Ontario, Canada, where Spring seems to be in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2014)

GREAT CITY OF CHICAGO ILLINOIS


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 14, 2014)

New Caney Texas


----------



## LABZOO (Mar 14, 2014)

Ontario, Canada eh




Volksvegan said:


> Southern Ontario, Canada, where Spring seems to be in a galaxy far, far away.



I saw grass today....it has been so...so long....




wellington said:


> GREAT CITY OF CHICAGO ILLINOIS



SUCH a great City!!! And I have never said that about a city...


----------



## 4jean (Mar 14, 2014)

Endicott, NY


----------



## jaketheskate (Mar 14, 2014)

Berkeley, CA


----------



## Linz2491 (Mar 14, 2014)

Elk grove California


----------



## Gabriela (Mar 14, 2014)

Salt Lake City, Utah:


----------



## Zxsong (Mar 14, 2014)

Pasadena, CA [ROSE]


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 14, 2014)

San Antonio. Texas


San Antonio. Texas


----------



## Sheryl (Mar 14, 2014)

Athens, Ga


----------



## gtc (Mar 15, 2014)

Southern part of Norway. Any member complaining about their weather should come visit me ; p


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 15, 2014)

Norwalk Ohio


----------



## pam (Mar 15, 2014)

Minnesota


----------



## jfales (Mar 15, 2014)

Los Alamos, NM; Mac soon to be just north of Oro Valley, AZ


----------



## parrotlady (Mar 15, 2014)

Tucson, Az.


----------



## guille24 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wisconsin!!


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 15, 2014)

Covington, Louisiana- just outside New Orleans.


----------



## quail (Mar 15, 2014)

Massachusetts


----------



## prelyt (Mar 15, 2014)

Malibu CA


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Mar 15, 2014)

Vegas baby! 

Grew up in roseville CA tho.... And spent every summer in san louis obispo CA. Cali girl at heart!


----------



## EKLC (Mar 15, 2014)

miami FL, greatest tortoise weather in the continental US


----------



## mayaclark638 (Mar 16, 2014)

Seguin, Texas!


----------



## shannonluvsleon (Mar 16, 2014)

North east texas


----------



## taza (Mar 18, 2014)

Cambridge, Ontario


----------



## LoutheRussian (Mar 18, 2014)

Long Beach, Washington 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## HJ1983 (Mar 18, 2014)

Manhattan, New York City.


----------



## RedFootMom (Mar 18, 2014)

Brooksville, Florida


----------



## taylorwow225 (Mar 18, 2014)

Cedar Rapids Iowa


----------



## xDeadZombieGurlx (Mar 18, 2014)

Dunlevy, PA 


4-24-11 <3


----------



## Kirin (Mar 18, 2014)

Chino, CA


----------



## CharlieScene18 (Mar 18, 2014)

Costa Mesa, CA


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mickey Mouse Town, Florida


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 18, 2014)

Greenfield, Indiana




Barista5261 said:


> Mickey Mouse Town, Florida


BOOO!!!! That's where I was born, why oh why did the parents move to Indiana I will never know..


----------



## CLMoss (Mar 18, 2014)

Brooklyn, New York!

~C


----------



## peasinapod (Mar 19, 2014)

ZÃ¼rich, Switzerland


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 19, 2014)

Hills northeast of Salem, Oregon.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm on Oklahoma City, Oklahoma!


----------



## Jhwells46 (Mar 19, 2014)

Greensboro, North Carolina


----------



## jaredherman (Mar 19, 2014)

clearwater, fl. Anxiously waiting for my dalmatian!


----------



## Brandonfij01 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: RE: Just wondering... (everyone's location?)*



tylrhadn111 said:


> Metro Detroit, MI



Same here


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 20, 2014)

Jhwells46 said:


> Greensboro, North Carolina



Uwww I have a T-shirt from your Hooters lol I'm from the U.K and did Camp America in 2008 and 2010 then did some travelling and one of the girls from camp lived in Greensboro!
xXx


----------



## RV's mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Phoenix, Arizona

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhwells46 (Mar 20, 2014)

kezilulu said:


> Jhwells46 said:
> 
> 
> > Greensboro, North Carolina
> ...



Haha! Greensboro is a small place, but yet just big enough to not know a fair amount of the population. I'm amazed our state slogan isn't something like "Hooters and Cooters ya'll!"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

London UK so we don't get the lovely heat for outside enclosures for my little horsefield all year round!


----------



## Tortinator (Apr 1, 2016)

Plymouth, UK


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 1, 2016)

sharkstar said:


> Phoenix, Arizona
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


Me also !


----------



## Deucalion (Apr 1, 2016)

Sierra Vista, Arizona.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 1, 2016)

Sunrise Florida. Go to Fort Lauderdale and drive straight west and stop before you run into the Everglades.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 1, 2016)

B.T.W, it's a GREAT idea to have your location show near your avatar photo.
It's a great help in answering some questions, Etc.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 1, 2016)

Round Rock, Texas (Austin area)


----------



## juli11 (Apr 1, 2016)

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Apr 1, 2016)

Close to Utrecht in The Netherlands


----------



## Tort1419 (Apr 1, 2016)

West Lafayette Indiana


----------



## Big Charlie (Apr 2, 2016)

central California


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Apr 2, 2016)

Germantown, MD
Its a half hr away from D.C


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 2, 2016)

City of Sheffield in Britain.


----------



## surfergirl (Apr 2, 2016)

Atlanta


----------



## Paschendale52 (Apr 2, 2016)

You won't fool me NSA watchdogs!


----------



## Paschendale52 (Apr 2, 2016)

Paschendale52 said:


> You won't fool me NSA watchdogs!



jk central Illinois


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Apr 2, 2016)

Merced, CA


----------



## Speedy-1 (Apr 3, 2016)

*St. David Arizona !*


----------



## jorg (Apr 3, 2016)

Antwerp, Belgium


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 3, 2016)

Paschendale52 said:


> You won't fool me NSA watchdogs!


Busted again!! I'll figure this job out sooner or later…


----------



## Randi (Apr 4, 2016)

Alberta, Canada


----------



## Sara G. (Apr 4, 2016)

Quogue, New York. Basically in the hamptons on Long Island.


----------



## Gaby-PR (Apr 4, 2016)

Puerto Rico


----------



## xingchen (Apr 4, 2016)

Queens new York


----------



## mibblead (Apr 5, 2016)

South wales uk


----------



## DandR (Apr 5, 2016)

Hawaii


----------



## Prairie Mom (Apr 15, 2016)

Gallifrey


----------



## enchilada (Apr 25, 2016)

Newport Beach CA


----------



## Tortoisefan (Apr 25, 2016)

Sacramento, CA


----------



## CoopScoopMe (Apr 26, 2016)

LA, California


----------



## Pawciorc (Apr 30, 2016)

Malta


----------



## Pearly (Apr 30, 2016)

Oops! Already posted my location in this thread! Hello again


----------



## Thirstyscott (Apr 30, 2016)

Merseyside. U.K.


----------



## avkrivera (Apr 30, 2016)

Lake Elsinore, CA


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2016)

avkrivera said:


> Lake Elsinore, CA



Hi, and welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## wrdme2 (May 10, 2016)

Virginia beach, Virginia originally from upstate New York


----------



## orv (May 10, 2016)

Aguanga, California (near Temecula)


----------



## myhi77 (May 10, 2016)

I haven't participated in any of the questions and answers here because I'm still learning myself... But I know the answer to this one:

Beautiful downtown Barstow CA


----------



## samsmom (May 10, 2016)

3 1/2 yo sulcata from Mabank, Texas!


----------



## huff747 (May 10, 2016)

Glen Carbon, IL (just outside St. Louis)


----------



## wrdme2 (May 11, 2016)

orv said:


> Aguanga, California (near Temecula)


I was at Pendleton for a few yrs love it out there


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 11, 2016)

Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 11, 2016)

So I'm just wondering.... for those of you who don't put this same information in your avatar box.... WHY NOT?


----------



## bouaboua (May 11, 2016)

Hello everyone again! ! ! ! !


----------



## juli11 (May 11, 2016)

Will said:


> So I'm just wondering.... for those of you who don't put this same information in your avatar box.... WHY NOT?



Yes I think so too. That will make many things easier and save many questions..


----------



## jaizei (May 11, 2016)

Will said:


> So I'm just wondering.... for those of you who don't put this same information in your avatar box.... WHY NOT?



Creepers creepin'.


----------



## Big Charlie (May 11, 2016)

myhi77 said:


> I haven't participated in any of the questions and answers here because I'm still learning myself... But I know the answer to this one:
> 
> Beautiful downtown Barstow CA


lol! Do you ever make it out to the Desert Tortoise Natural Area?


----------



## myhi77 (May 12, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> lol! Do you ever make it out to the Desert Tortoise Natural Area?


I haven't, and it's only about a hour from us. I should make the time.


----------



## Tipsy_tortoise (May 12, 2016)

Jarrettsville, MD


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 12, 2016)

Tipsy_tortoise said:


> Jarrettsville, MD


FINALLY SOMEONE FROM MD ! *waves hi*


----------



## Tipsy_tortoise (May 12, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> FINALLY SOMEONE FROM MD ! *waves hi*


Yay! Hi fellow Marylander! !


----------



## tortoiseman5759 (May 14, 2016)

Morris Illinois


----------



## sissyofone (May 15, 2016)

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 15, 2016)

Minnesota


----------



## salemkat (May 16, 2016)

Southampton UK


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (May 22, 2016)

Brooksville, Florida where it is 79 degrees at 6:52 AM . I am part reptile I love the heat and hate the winter except for hunting season which again is great runs from late September to early December.


----------



## surfergirl (May 22, 2016)

Will said:


> So I'm just wondering.... for those of you who don't put this same information in your avatar box.... WHY NOT?



I think I just missed filling in that line?


----------



## surfergirl (May 22, 2016)

turtlemanfla88 said:


> Brooksville, Florida where it is 79 degrees at 6:52 AM . I am part reptile I love the heat and hate the winter except for hunting season which again is great runs from late September to early December.



I am a native Floridian and I always say I am part reptile. lol loved it down there, hunting, fishing, the weather is perfect for me. I dread the winters in Ga. lol


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2016)

surfergirl said:


> I think I just missed filling in that line?



It's never too late. You can still do it. Move your mouse up to where it shows your name in the upper right corner and from the drop down menu choose "Personal Details." Your location is about halfway down the page.


----------



## surfergirl (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## twoodsy2003 (May 23, 2016)

I'm from Howell Michigan. I would love to get in touch with others from the northeastern region of the US who can give tips about out door enclosures and any healty weeds and plants that they keep. I have a hermann and have just built him an outdoor enclosure. The weather has been too cold to keep him outside full time. I do plan on keeping him out full time through the summer but am a bit nervous about the night time temps.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2016)

twoodsy2003 said:


> I'm from Howell Michigan. I would love to get in touch with others from the northeastern region of the US who can give tips about out door enclosures and any healty weeds and plants that they keep. I have a hermann and have just built him an outdoor enclosure. The weather has been too cold to keep him outside full time. I do plan on keeping him out full time through the summer but am a bit nervous about the night time temps.



It would be best if you were to start a thread asking these questions. This thread is for finding out everyone's location. Don't want to de-rail it.


----------



## twoodsy2003 (May 23, 2016)

I will do just that, thanks


----------



## lisa127 (May 23, 2016)

Cleveland Ohio area


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 23, 2016)

Corvallis Oregon, the Pacific North West


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 18, 2017)

Fes Medina, Morocco.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 18, 2017)

Tortoise Heaven : Phx. Az !


----------



## Shuo (Jul 18, 2017)

Fargo ND


----------



## K8K (Jul 18, 2017)

Somerset, UK


----------



## JSWallace (Jul 18, 2017)

Derby, UK


----------



## Peliroja32 (Jul 18, 2017)

Biloxi, MS


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 19, 2017)

Salem, Oregon, The PNW…


----------



## Justin90 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cleburne, Texas! (its near Fort Worth)


----------



## Redfool (Jul 19, 2017)

Melbourne,east central Florida


----------



## Jbrez (Jul 19, 2017)

Rochester mn


----------



## Franco F (Jul 20, 2017)

New York, New York


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jul 20, 2017)

Harlingen, Texas


----------



## Clawem (Jul 21, 2017)

Orange County New York


----------



## Shaif (Jul 21, 2017)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

Very lonely out here. Haven't found any tort friends.


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 21, 2017)

Valley Glenn, Ca  lol, so many cali members - our weather is sweet for the soft bodies with hard shells lol, i love this post  great Idea, god bless you


----------



## Harley99 (Jul 21, 2017)

Moline Illinois


----------



## Jtort1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm in Southern Maine


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 26, 2017)

Out on the back patio.


----------



## Beep-Beep (Jul 30, 2017)

Hong Kong


----------



## Stuart S. (Jul 30, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Out on the back patio.



Good place to be!


Kenai, Alaska 

Soon to be Paris, Texas


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 30, 2017)

Stuart S. said:


> Good place to be!
> 
> 
> Kenai, Alaska
> ...


Why Texas ?


----------



## tortdad (Jul 30, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why Texas ?


Because Texas is the greatest place on earth!


----------



## Stuart S. (Jul 30, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why Texas ?



New job, getting our daughter and the baby on the way closer to family..they're the only grandkids on both sides so we figured it's time they're around Family a little more


----------



## Tae An (Aug 1, 2017)

Birmingham, AL


----------



## Plato_The_Tortoise (Aug 1, 2017)

Stamford CT


----------

